# MN Crappies



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Nailed a 16" crappie that was about 2lbs. or a little over on Sunday am. Also caught two that were 15 and a bunch of smaller ones. Tons of fun. I only wish my kids could have been with. They are in the weeds right now in MN lakes.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice fish! How deep were you fishing?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

ANywhere from 11 feet to 16 feet right over the top of the weeds.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

Crappies dont get that big here. I dont think ive ever caught one over 12 in MN. Must have the hot spot :beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I took a limit of 12-13 inchers on Sunday too.....lake not too far from djleyes. Beetlespins with 2" gulp for bait.....11 feet of water, in the cabbage weeds, close to a major drop off. Lots of nice 1/2 to 3/4 pound blugills also in the same spot on the same lure. Trolling fairly fast. They were done biting by 8:00 am.


----------



## Minnesota50 (Jan 27, 2006)

I was catching some nice crappies here in about 25-30 feet of water. Do crappies vary alot in depth?


----------

